# Unemployment Tourism



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

For the month of January, the unemployed in the province of Tenerife has increased,

However in the Eastern province of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, unemployment has decreased!!

It is fact that the unrest in Egypt is benefiting these islands, the tourists are apparently switching holiday destinations to the Eastern Islands and the island of Tenerife.

Here the catering industry is feeling the pinch, the locals haven't the money to spend and the tourist industry has not yet returned to full capacity.

Incredibly the price of Petrol has gone down!

Who knows what this year will bring to Las Islas Afortunados,

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> For the month of January, the unemployed in the province of Tenerife has increased,
> 
> However in the Eastern province of Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, unemployment has decreased!!
> 
> ...


How come the price of petrol has gone down, Hepa?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> How come the price of petrol has gone down, Hepa?


I do not know for sure but it is now below one Euro, and the diesel which we use is 84.4 cents. I think perhaps it is the price at the refineries that fluctuate due to the price at the oil fields, the refineries seem to pass on to the customer any decrease however small.

I have said before, we seem to be in a different country here

Hepa


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I do not know for sure but it is now below one Euro, and the diesel which we use is 84.4 cents. I think perhaps it is the price at the refineries that fluctuate due to the price at the oil fields, the refineries seem to pass on to the customer any decrease however small.
> 
> I have said before, we seem to be in a different country here
> 
> Hepa


Good grief that's really cheap. It's almost worth while coming over a filling up your suitcases with it. It's no problem if you check your luggage in, is it? She asks innocently


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I do not know for sure but it is now below one Euro, and the diesel which we use is 84.4 cents. I think perhaps it is the price at the refineries that fluctuate due to the price at the oil fields, the refineries seem to pass on to the customer any decrease however small.
> 
> I have said before, we seem to be in a different country here


Brent crude continues to trade at just over $100, but I suppose it's to do with the value of euro, which has strengthened against US$ in the last few weeks, from below $1.30 to $1.36.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Brent crude continues to trade at just over $100, but I suppose it's to do with the value of euro, which has strengthened against US$ in the last few weeks, from below $1.30 to $1.36.


But we have the euro in mainland Spain too...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But we have the euro in mainland Spain too...


The main reasons that petrol is cheaper here are,

I.G.C. at only 5%

We are nearer to the Caribbean and Nigerian oil fields so transportation costs are reduced.

Years ago I worked on a Shell oil tanker that brought a full cargo to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria from the island of Trinidad, after discharging in Las Palmas we then wet to Nigeria for another load,

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

60,000 tourists change their plans for Egypt and Tunisia and visit Canaries


----------

